# Wasatch front extended elk hunt



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

I finally made a video of my hunt.

Enjoy,

Bryce

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwVP9j48 ... qA&index=1


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

cool vid...too bad on going home empty handed...


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Impressive! liked your 2012 Deer video as well.......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool vid bro. It's not always about the kill is it....


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Nice video! I enjoyed it


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Good luck next time! That looked like a ton of fun.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice video, a lot of guys don't ever even see the elk on the Wasatch. So count yourself lucky!


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

That was great. You got closer to elk than I ever have up there.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great video there. nice job. better luck this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thank you, that was neat.


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks to everybody for the kind words. I do feel lucky to have had the encounters I did. It was a lot of work to get myself and all of my gear up to where the elk were. Obviously, I wish that I had been able to kill one of the bulls I saw, but it wasn't in the cards. I still had a great time and it's always an adventure. I am very much looking forward to next year, as I am sure everybody else is.

I also want to thank everybody on here who posts pictures, stories and videos. I love seeing other peoples adventures as well. So thank you all.


----------

